# Hyatt hotels buys ALG



## jjking42 (Aug 15, 2021)

Interesting that Hyatt sold HRC to MVC and now they buy ALG that owns a bunch of Mexico all inclusive with timeshares. 

I guess they wanted a bigger footprint in all inclusive and non us markets 



			Redirect Notice
		






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalk03 (Aug 15, 2021)

Wow.  Will be interesting to see what happens with Unlimited Vacation Club after this acquisition!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2021)

This is a bigger deal than many will make it out to be. Apple Leisure Group is a pretty big consolidator of all inclusive packages. It wasn't long ago that Apple bought VAX Vacations which was another consolidator and sold under United and Southwest Vacation brands.


----------



## PerryKing (Aug 15, 2021)

*ALG  ( owner also of Apple Vacations ) and the AMR Collection is a big force in the Caribbean and Mexico and with their version of Time Share:  i.e. :  The Ultimate Vacation Club. (which is actually just a membership system one purchase into that guarantees the member ( big ?) discounts in the future while  staying  at the AMR  resorts all inclusive properties. 

Remember the Hyatt Residence Club, and Interval International  belongs to the Marriott Vacation  Corporation, and Licenses (leases) the name ""HYATT" from the Hyatt Hotels  Corporation.  And hopefully they will  continue to operate the HRC under the Hyatt  Hotel "STANDARDS" !  (Otherwise Hyatt may want to take back their name someday) 

Thus I speculate that this acquisition by the Hyatt Hotels Corporation  will have little to no effect on the Hyatt Residence Club , except for , maybe more Resorts, ( all-inclusive resorts), to exchange your Hyatt hotel points on, that you might acquire by depositing your Hyatt Residence Club points into the  Hyatt Hotel program per the rules of the HRC. 

I think It would be nice for us if Hyatt would just buy back the Hyatt Residence Club also !   Don't you also.

FYI: copy of the AMR  press release regarding this new the deal: *


​


​
​

08/15/2021

Dear Valued Travel Partner,

I hope you are enjoying the summer months as we continue to see positive recovery in the travel sector. I am writing to you today with exciting news that will revolutionize our business and accelerate our shared growth and prosperity.

*Today it was announced that affiliates of Hyatt Hotels Corporation entered into a definitive agreement to acquire Apple Leisure Group® (ALG), including AMResorts®. The acquisition is expected to close in the fourth quarter of 2021.

 The existing AMR executive team, including Group President, AMResorts® Global Operations, Gabriel Felip, and I, are expected to remain in place and lead our business as a distinct operating unit of Hyatt.*

Hyatt and AMR will benefit from each other's strengths. Being a part of the Hyatt family will enable us to augment our strategic priorities through multiple levers.

To name a few, Hyatt’s global reach supports continued expansion of our presence across a wider geographic footprint. Its commercial engine, loyalty program and direct channels allows us to increase the scale of our services to you and provide our best-in-class offering to an even larger group of your customers around the world.

Specifically, this transaction is expected to:

*Reinvigorate leisure travel.*
The desire for leisure experiences is strong, and our luxury brands and resort footprint in key destination markets expand offerings available to our guests, positioning us to be the preferred brand for high-end leisure travelers, now and well into the future. All our resort brands, products and positioning are expected to remain the same, and we plan to continue to evolve and improve with the support of Hyatt to be competitive in the market and better serve you so you can better serve our customers.

*Accelerate our platform for growth.*
Hyatt’s global network of developers and operational expertise is expected to further accelerate the growth of our brands and leverage a pipeline of future projects in existing and new resort destinations.

*Strengthen resources and relationships.*
We will work to ensure there is no disruption in business for our customers and partners. At the same time, we will begin to explore collaborative opportunities with Hyatt to improve our offerings and positioning and provide you with helpful tools and resources to positively influence traveler decision making.

*Expand our footprint.*
This transaction is expected to elevate Hyatt to become one of the leading operators of luxury all-inclusive resorts in the world. Its brand presence in markets where we do not yet have resorts is expected to provide an opportunity to expand our geographic footprint, accelerate the execution of our global pipeline, and bring even more exciting destinations online.

*Reinforce our shared values.*
There are many similarities around our culture, mission, vision and values and those of Hyatt. These include Hyatt’s:​
Purpose: We care for people so they can be their best.
Vision: A world of understanding and care.
Mission: To deliver distinctive experiences for our guests.
Values: Respect, integrity, humility, empathy, creativity, and fun are our shared core values.

With the agreement signed and the transaction expected to close in the fourth quarter of 2021, the next few months will involve achieving all the regulatory approvals needed, and we will continue to operate and serve our shared guests in the same way we have always done.

Having met Hyatt’s leaders over the recent weeks, our team has been greatly encouraged by their passion for the industry and their commitment to their people. Importantly, Hyatt’s mission to deliver distinctive experiences is also at the core of our DNA. I am excited about the many alignments of this venture, supporting our vision to be the first choice in vacation travel, enriching lives and uniting the world, while staying true to our core values and commitments to you. With you at the top of our minds, we were deliberate in our consideration and have the highest level of confidence that that this is the right decision for the future ahead.

As we move forward, we will continue to communicate with you about exciting new opportunities, enhanced programs and specific plans. We are immensely thankful for your support over the past year. It is your commitment and resilience that has allowed a partnership of this significance to take place. Leisure travel has proven its durability, we expect the segment’s strong performance to continue, and I am grateful for the opportunity to continue our journey together. Thank you.

Sincerely,

Gonzalo del Peón
Group President, AMResorts® Americas & Global Commercial
___________________________________________________________________________

o
Atentamente,

Gonzalo del Peón
Presidente del Grupo, AMResorts® Americas & Global Commercial​


----------



## PerryKing (Aug 16, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> This is a bigger deal than many will make it out to be. Apple Leisure Group is a pretty big consolidator of all inclusive packages. It wasn't long ago that Apple bought VAX Vacations which was another consolidator and sold under United and Southwest Vacation brands.


*Actually VAX is itself a technology reservation and sales platform that Apple Vacations  acquired by buying the   Mark Travel Corporation several years ago now.   ALG primarily wanted  to acquire the  "VAX booking Engine" abilities of the VAX Technology platform, for their sales of their APPLE VACATION product.   At the same time, as part of the overall deal,  they also acquired the  Mark Travel Brands such as :  Funjet and  BlueSky Hawaii Vacations, and the Mark Travel business as  operators of package tour sales for some  airlines under the names of United Vacations and Southwest's Airlines Vacations.  All these ALG brands are  now all part of the VAX Reservation system platform and available for use only by travel agents .    There are also other tour operators offered on the VAX platform that are not actual Apple owned brands such as American Airlines Vacations and others.  VAX also offers Air ticket consolidator fares booking capabilities for Travel Agents. Just FYI.  Perry *


----------



## PerryKing (Aug 16, 2021)

More info from The AMR Unlimited club rep the Hyatt acquisition to members. FYI. 

Unlimited Vacation Club
Dear Member. 

We hope you are enjoying the summer months and are as excited about the return to travel as we are. In addition to many parts of the world opening to travel again, we have very exciting news to share.

It was recently announced that affiliates of Hyatt Hotels Corporation entered into a definitive agreement to acquire Apple Leisure Group (ALG), including AMResorts and Unlimited Vacation Club by AMR Collection. This transaction is expected to elevate Hyatt to become one of the leading operators of luxury all-inclusive resorts in the world. Its brand presence in markets where we do not yet have resorts provides an opportunity to expand our geographic footprint and bring even more exciting destinations online. The transaction is expected to close in the fourth quarter of 2021.

Please rest assured, this will not result in any immediate changes to your Unlimited Vacation Club by AMR Collection membership or existing reservations. Following completion of the transaction, we will determine ways in which World of Hyatt and Unlimited Vacation Club can bring added value to the unique loyalty benefits members enjoy today. UVC is expected to remain an exclusive travel club whose participants enjoy guaranteed preferred rates and benefits at AMR Collection resorts.

While all our resort brands and signature concepts will remain the same, we will continue to evolve and improve our offerings with the support of Hyatt to better serve loyal customers like you. We are confident that Hyatt and AMR Collection will lead to expanded offerings and experiences for you to enjoy during your future travels.

Having met Hyatt’s leaders over the recent weeks, our team has been greatly encouraged by their passion for the industry and their commitment to their people. Importantly, Hyatt’s mission to deliver distinctive experiences is also at the core of our DNA. I am excited about the many alignments of this venture, supporting our vision to be the first choice in vacation travel, enriching lives and uniting the world, while staying true to our core values and commitment to you.

As we move forward, we will continue to communicate with you about exciting new opportunities and enhanced programs. We are thankful for your support and grateful for the opportunity to continue our journey together. Thank you.

Sincerely,
Jorge Herrera, Managing Director


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerryKing (Aug 18, 2021)

*I think It would be nice for us if the Hyatt Hotels Corporation would also just buy back the Hyatt Residence Club !

Don't you  also think so  ??   *


----------

